# Where can I exchange 5K worth of Euro Coins in to Cash



## kevinma704 (4 Aug 2013)

I have collected over 5K of Euro coins over the last 7 years. I would like to know where can I exchange them back into paper money. 

Anywhere in Europe is ok for me to go. I don't have a bank account and couldn't mind pay a small commission.

I heard there have a coin counting machine in superstore as well.

Please help with any methods


----------



## vandriver (4 Aug 2013)

Bag it properly and take it to the bank.


----------



## dewdrop (4 Aug 2013)

I would strongly advise to check with the bank first that they will accept the coins and also fee involved.  As you know most banks now direct people to machine operated facilities and recently when i visited a very large branch which in the past would have 6 or more cashiers now only has one.


----------



## dub_nerd (4 Aug 2013)

Bear in mind that coin counting machines in stores will take 10 to 15% of the cash as a fee also.


----------



## Romulan (4 Aug 2013)

A local shop/business that needs coins for tills etc. may be willing to come to a swop arrangement.  you give them the coins, they give you the notes.

This is one of the reasons the coin counting machines are in the supermarkets.


----------



## Lightning (5 Aug 2013)

You can use your coins in the self service tills at Tesco / Dunnes at no cost.


----------



## DublinTexas (5 Aug 2013)

If anywhere in Europe is okay for you than the Deutsche Bundesbank or the regional Landeszentralbank will change your money to notes for free.

 Also most German banks now have automatic machines in larger branches which allow you to add it to their account for free but in your case will charge a fee if you don't have an account that is however usually not that high.


----------



## Time (5 Aug 2013)

The problem would be to get the coins out of the country. They must weigh a ton.


----------



## mathepac (5 Aug 2013)

This ... 





Romulan said:


> A local shop/business that needs coins for tills etc. may be willing to come to a swop arrangement.  you give them the coins, they give you the notes. ...


or goods to the value of.

or this ... 





CiaranT said:


> You can use your coins in the self service tills at Tesco / Dunnes at no cost.


sound like the easiest options to me.


----------



## Luternau (5 Aug 2013)

When you say amywhere in Europe is ok-where are the coins and how would you plan on transporting what must be a considerable weight?
Do you have the coins counted and bagged ? Doing this would make the process of exchanging them for cash at a bank much easier.


----------



## kevinma704 (5 Aug 2013)

Yes, it is well packed up already. I can bring those with me. It does weight but not too bad.

I lived in US for long time, and in US there has a coin counting machine in most supermarket which allow you to dump all the coins in and give you notes back. Charging about 3% as I remember. I wonder is there any machine like that in Europe.

As DublinTexas, if I take it to Deutsche Bundesbank or the regional Landeszentralbank as you said. Do I need to open an account there first?  Also, I am ok to open an account there to deposit the money.


----------



## Time (5 Aug 2013)

The machines here charge between 8 and 12%.


----------



## kevinma704 (5 Aug 2013)

Time, can I know where can I find those machine and what's the name of the machine you call there?  You are in Germany, right?


----------



## Time (5 Aug 2013)

This is an Irish site and I am in Ireland. 

The machines in Ireland are called coinstar.


----------



## pansyflower (5 Aug 2013)

Quote from the Central Bank site
"old Irish banknotes and coin can be exchanged for euro at the Central Bank of Ireland ("the Bank”) either by post or in person."
So, they should take euro coins although maybe not all at once.


----------



## oldnick (5 Aug 2013)

And nobody has asked how any sane or tax-compliant person would have got 5.000 euros worth of coins .


----------



## pudds (5 Aug 2013)

Wonder if there all 1c,2c,5c coins


----------



## DublinTexas (5 Aug 2013)

oldnick said:


> And nobody has asked how any sane or tax-compliant person would have got 5.000 euros worth of coins .



Over 7 years that is not much if one use cash as primary method of payment. I also tend to have a cash plastic bag in which I throw mine. Once in a while when I'm in Germany I visit a bank branch and get it into my German account for free.



kevinma704 said:


> Yes, it is well packed up already. I can bring those with me. It does weight but not too bad.
> 
> I lived in US for long time, and in US there has a coin counting machine in most supermarket which allow you to dump all the coins in and give you notes back. Charging about 3% as I remember. I wonder is there any machine like that in Europe.
> 
> As DublinTexas, if I take it to Deutsche Bundesbank or the regional Landeszentralbank as you said. Do I need to open an account there first? Also, I am ok to open an account there to deposit the money.



In most Tesco Stores in Ireland you can find [broken link removed], however they charge 9.9% (I'm not making that up). Locations can be found on the above link.

Bundesbank/Landeszentralbank are not retail banks, they are the government regulators (like the Irish Central Bank), no account possible/needed but you need to bring you passport/identification card.


----------



## Time (5 Aug 2013)

oldnick said:


> And nobody has asked how any sane or tax-compliant person would have got 5.000 euros worth of coins .


Massive change jar!


----------



## Tintagel (6 Aug 2013)

O.K. Kevinma, How much do you want for them?


----------



## Gerry Canning (6 Aug 2013)

Nice story;

Ring the Central Bank in Dame Street and ask will they take your coins including the copper.


----------



## Drakon (7 Aug 2013)

You'd probably get a 1:1 exchange from the Central Bank.
I can't remember the exact details (I've tried googling it), but a few years ago the Central Bank spent something like €3m to remove €30m worth of coins from circulation. Due to the recession and lack of spending, there was excess amounts of shrapnel in circulation.  The removal came at a cost.
Pity it is in €1 coins.  If it was 1c or 5c you could try melting it down thereby increasing its value.  (...Joke...)


----------

